# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Si te arrij potencen ne seks

## ciaberto

a e din mjeku ktu se si mundem me rrit potencen ne seks se kom probleme me ket pune

----------


## Archicad

Pike se pari duhet te tregosh sa vjeçar je... dhe çfare nenkupton me potencen, libidon apo ereksionet...

Pastaj vijne pyetjet tjera ekzaminuese: mos je duke perdore antidepresante apo medikamente tjera...te cilat nese i perdore duhet  ti ndalosh...

nese perdore kafe, duhet te ndalosh sepse kafeina e ul libidon (deshiren seksuale)...

duhet te ruhesh nga perdorimi i tepert i sheqerit dhe i krypes....

Duhet te konsumosh produkte qe permbajne zink, magnezium, kalcium ,selenium etj...Neper barnatore  mund te gjesh edhe suplemente natyrore te ketyre mineraleve...
Prej vitaminave te bejne mire vitamina E , vitamina C dhe kompleksi i vitaminave B.

Mire te ben edhe aspirina, te cilen mund ta konsumosh çdo nate, apo gati çdo nate...

Mos harro te provosh edhe Omega 3.


Gje tjeter mire eshte qe te shkosh ti besh analizat e hormoneve seksuale....

Dhe ke kujdes, keto simptoma qe i ke, jane tregues serioz i renimit te shendetit qe mund te rezultoje ne pasoja me te medha...

nese di anglisht vizito web faqe, duke kerkuar ne google...
Shpresoj ta rikthen shendetin tend....

----------


## Marya

te gjesh nje te dashur qe t'ju lidh nje dashuri e sinqerte

eshte ceshtje psikologjike ne te shumten e rasteve

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Fasule,prodhime deti:karkaleca oktapod kallamar sepje gjinkalle deti peshk....

----------


## Archicad

Ha bostan.

Watermelon may be a natural Viagra, says a researcher. That's because the popular summer fruit is richer than experts believed in an amino acid called citrulline, which relaxes and dilates blood vessels much like Viagra and other drugs meant to treat erectile dysfunction (ED).

----------


## Konstantin

Booo car kulture  qe keni mer aman, cfar ka per te qeshur per tu tallur e per te ber batuta ketu???!!

Eshte tamam pyetje e tem me vend dhe tjetri kerkon ndihme nga mjeku apo nga ju qe po talleni me hallin e tjetrit.

Si sju vjen turp qe talleni me kete sinqerisht po ju them se kjo eshte kultur leshi e shqiptarve tipik katundar!

----------


## broken_smile

> Mire te ben edhe aspirina, te cilen mund ta konsumosh çdo nate, apo gati çdo nate...


Tani ai nuk eshte se ka pesuar nje infarkt ne zemer qe te konsumoje aspirinen cdo dite, madje nese ben nje gje te tille rrezikon ulcer ne stomak.
Absolutisht jo aspirine sipas qejfit!

----------


## i/regjistruar

Ku eshte problemi, nuk te ngrifet apo prishesh shpejt? Fol lirshem vella, te japim mendimin e duhur, se fundja per kete pune jemi ketu.

----------


## Marya

ciaberto u traumatizua edhe me shume me menyrat allashqiptarce qe zgjodhem per ti ngritur moralin :buzeqeshje: 

ciaberto mos u be merak  o cun
 keto probleme i kane mbi 30 % te meshkujve :buzeqeshje:

----------


## i/regjistruar

> ciaberto u traumatizua edhe me shume me menyrat allashqiptarce qe zgjodhem per ti ngritur moralin
> 
> ciaberto mos u be merak  o cun
>  keto probleme i kane mbi 30 % te meshkujve


c'do njeri fundja fare e vret mendjen dhe thote pse pikerisht te me ndodhi mua kjo tragjedi  :buzeqeshje: 

po ajo 30% nga doli? E thua nga eksperienca apo e ke me te degjuar?

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> c'do njeri fundja fare e vret mendjen dhe thote pse pikerisht te me ndodhi mua kjo tragjedi 
> 
> po ajo 30% nga doli? E thua nga eksperienca apo e ke me te degjuar?


statistikat e tregojne 30% edhe sa vete e ritet kjo shifer ......

----------


## Archicad

vizitohu te endoktrinologu. Kerko te ta bej matjen e nivelit te testosteronit. 

Nese e ke nen vlerat referente  per moshen tende atehere kerko menyra per rritjen e nivelit te ketij hormoni. 

Ekzistojne  edhe  metoda natyrore per ngritjen e nivelit te testosteronit. 

Po ti lajmerohu o burre, se asnje doktor s'te ndihmon dot po nuk bashkepunove me te....

pacienti anonim   - doktori anonim.

----------


## i/regjistruar

> statistikat e tregojne 30% edhe sa vete e ritet kjo shifer ......


maahh se di, nuk dua te flas ne ajer, gjithsesi me lind nje pyetje keta 30% c'far nuk bejne se akoma nuk kam kuptuar gje un.

----------


## monikal

Ne nje reviste shkencore kam lexuar qe edhe çaji i sherebelit ndihmon shume rritjen e potences.Por mbi te gjitha eshte nje flakon qe permban bimen rrenja e jetes dhe mjalt i bletes nene mbretereshe. Ky flakon keshillohet te pihet nga ciftet qe e kane veshtire te lindin femije per probleme te njerit apo tjetrit. Ka dhene rezultate te shkelqyera por per fat te keq nuk me kujtohet emri ekzakt kinez i flakonit.Besoj qe farmacistet duhet ta dine.

----------


## Hard

> te gjesh nje te dashur qe t'ju lidh nje dashuri e sinqerte
> 
> eshte ceshtje psikologjike ne te shumten e rasteve



.....nji postim dhe keshill  shum me vend.

----------


## Archicad

per problemin qe ti e di me se miri qe ke, shfrytezoje google-in. Aty i ki te rejat me te fundit te shkences e te mjekesise..

Psh. ne google translator shkruaj: Probleme me potencën. Jep te te perkthej ne anglisht: Do te dali: *Problems with potency*.

Ket pastaj vendos ne google. Kerko dhe shfleto faqe te tera ne lidhje me kete...

Nda pjese nga keto faqe dhe jepi google translatorit te te perkthej. Ja nje shembull...


What physical causes are there?

Common physical causes include:

    * deterioration of the arteries  this is a physical change which is common in older men, including those with high blood pressure
    * diabetes
    * smoking
    * excessive drinking (hence the phrase Brewers droop)
    * being obese and out-of-condition
    * side-effects of certain drugs, notably ones for blood pressure and depression
    * effects of recreational drugs, like cocaine.

Less common physical causes include:

    * excessive drainage of blood from the veins of the penis (venous leak)
    * diseases of the nervous system
    * injury to the spinal cord or brain
    * major surgery in the abdomen, particularly prostate operations
    * hormone problems, including excess production of a pituitary hormone called prolactin (this is rare).

Ja perkthimi ne shqip....

Çka e shkakton fizike janë atje?

Shkaqet e përbashkëta fizike përfshijnë:

     Përkeqësimin * e arterieve - ky është një ndryshim fizik që është e zakonshme tek burrat më të vjetër, duke përfshirë ato me tension të lartë
     * diabet
     * duhanit
     * pirja e tepruar (që këtej e fraza 'Brewer's ulen')
     * trashë po dhe jashtë-kusht
     * efektet anësore të barnave të caktuara, sidomos ato për presionin e gjakut dhe depresioni
     Efektet * i drogës rekreative, si kokainë.

Më pak shkaqe të përbashkëta fizike përfshijnë:

     Kullimit * tepruar e gjakut nga venat e penisit ('rrjedhje deje')
     * sëmundjet e sistemit nervor
     * lëndimit të palcës kurrizore apo trurit
     * një operacioni të madh në bark, veçanërisht operacionet e prostatës
     Problemeve * hormon, duke përfshirë edhe prodhimin e tepërt të hormonit të hipofizës një i quajtur prolaktin (kjo është e rrallë).

etj etj

E pastaj Lexo deri ne mengjese dhe behu gati per ndeshjen finale....

----------


## MI CORAZON

> [/B].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etj etj
> 
> E pastaj Lexo deri ne mengjese dhe behu gati per ndeshjen finale....


...............lol

----------


## davidd

> a e din mjeku ktu se si mundem me rrit potencen ne seks se kom probleme me ket pune


ma do mendja se e ka fjalen se si te zgjas me shum ne sex? hmm sma merr mendja se e rregukkon ate ose e ca ke ti bjeri me dor shoku

----------


## landi45

mendoj shoku qe je gay,,,,shif per naj ni me problem te njejte ,,,, ebeni jete burrash hahahaha

----------


## suada dr

> Tani ai nuk eshte se ka pesuar nje infarkt ne zemer qe te konsumoje aspirinen cdo dite, madje nese ben nje gje te tille rrezikon ulcer ne stomak.
> Absolutisht jo aspirine sipas qejfit!


hhahahhaha sa kam qeshur, fiks je pergjigjur. :Lulja3:

----------

